# Goon and JB's Sat. 12/30/06



## Guest

*Some of our Fav. WestCoasters are comein to fish with me,So I thought we could make it A mini rally! Ok...Whos Comein? I have A open seat as of now also.

                                                               Clark (321)302-8539*


----------



## Guest

> *Some of our Fav. WestCoasters are comein to fish with me,So I thought we could make it A mini rally! Ok...Whos Comein? I have A open seat as of now also.
> 
> Clark (321)302-8539*


So now your playing favorites?  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## brew1891

i was plannin to hit the goon come hell or low water...will have an open seat also


----------



## Guest

*Ron...I said some of our Fav's....Not all of them...

Brew1891...We will be going out of riverbreez park about 7:00 or 7:30am,And lunch at JB's will be at 11:30 or 12:00.*


----------



## brew1891

ive never made the run to JBs so id probably get lost on the way


----------



## Guest

*Well you can follow me,or if I cant find anyone to fish with I will just fish with you.(but only if you want me 2 LOL)*


----------



## brew1891

> *if I cant find anyone to fish with I will just fish with you.(but only if you want me 2 LOL)*


works fer me. just a warning though...im better at fishing than catching, and im better at drinking than fishing! 

my cell is 407-921-3863 if you want to ride w/ me just let me know. my real name is Jad by the way.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I'm better at fishing than catching, and I'm better at drinking than fishing!


Now that is a t-shirt!

What time are we meeting up and where? I am going to need someone to put me on a school of fish ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

> *Ron...I said some of our Fav's....Not all of them...
> 
> Brew1891...We will be going out of riverbreez park about 7:00 or 7:30am,And lunch at JB's will be at 11:30 or 12:00.*


Sorry missed that part. Still need someone to put me on fish though!!!


----------



## tojo

still in Texas


----------



## Guest

I will be at riverbreeze around 6 to 630am.

I never been to JB fishcamp, is it restaurant there?

Tan gheenoe classic with 9.9 mercury.

Mini rally sounds kewl!


----------



## Guest

*Well my old man dosnt want to go,So Brew I guess i'll ride with you.But if you already found somone to go with then i'll fish with Tim...LOL Give me A call Brew and we'll talk about tomorrow. (321)302-8539.*


----------



## Guest

*Oh yeah...We will all meet at Breez about 7:30 and I think im going to fish the CeaderCreek Orange Island area to stay put of the wind...*


----------



## Ron_W.

I'll be takeing a buddy from work out of 42. You guys enjoy.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Thats one lucky guy. Look forward to the report ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

mygheenoe1 is on his way to my house we will be leaving at 4 am so we will see you there!


----------



## Tom_C

I was out there today, the Jolly Green doesn't like 15-20 winds. 

BTW there anit no fish out there. :-?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Well me and Garry will be there, and we can show you where the fish are, Tom.


----------



## buck

Tom C. said it, we scared all the reds in the lagoon all the way to sebastian, yesterday. You guys come to the Econ today.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Well let me rephrase that... Garry can show you where the fish are.... but he can't guarantee that they'll bite!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Thanks for a great day! Enjoyed hanging out with everyone. 

Will post pics soon.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

we hired capt clark and brew for a all day charter .nice day out on the water butttt they could not put us on fish so we gave curtis a call and asked him if he had any beer his answer was dont i always so we drank most of his beer  then it was time to go   we grabbed some beer out of our cooler for the ride home he said you guys came over my house and drankmy beer and did not drink any of yours(priceless)


----------

